# Poker and MNG



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

anyone be interested for a M-S fund-raising Texas Hold 'em Tournament?

attended one a couple weeks ago for the Relay for Life Cancer Walk....not a big turn-out, but raised a couple hundred dollars for the cause.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm always up for a Hold'em tourney. If the money is needed and someone can figure out how to do it legally I'd be game.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

something like this, is what i was thinking.....

a) $10 to enter tournament
$5 goes directly to site for maintenance and upkeep
$5 goes in pot for 50/50 drawing

b) all entrants get 1- 50/50 raffle ticket and chance to buy more later in night

c) all entrants get set amount of chips

d) winner of tourney gets bragging rights on M-S 

e) no money from poker is awarded

f) maybe some hunting/fishing door prizes or silent auctions (NO FIREARMS)

any other input/thoughts?


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I love poker. I'm in.


----------



## mrblugil (May 2, 2002)

count me in:lol:


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

that would be great...

Mikie


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I would be more than interested. Keep us updated.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I'd like to play, depending on when and where.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

id be in


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

jstfish48162 said:


> something like this, is what i was thinking.....
> 
> a) $10 to enter tournament
> $5 goes directly to site for maintenance and upkeep
> ...


I am in - and have everything but tables and chairs to accomodate 30+ person game - 

I organize a ton of games around home (underground of course :evilsmile ). I would agree a low limit 10-20 buyin tournament style would be best fit and get the best turnout. Profits going to MS.

Payouts however, I think top finishers should recieve something, shirts, hats, prizes of some sort. Perhaps some folks here would be willing to donate some gear something of that nature. 

When and where???


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Have a professional poker table, chips etc... name the time and place. Al


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Would love to play, maybe Jpollman would donate some M-S Stuff with call names on the DONATED Swag.....

Mushy


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

if an extra table is needed i would be willing to take mine.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Sounds like fun... depends on where it's at....


----------

